# can anyone help explain this (Royal Python Morphs)



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

I was looking at World of Ball Pythons at potential outcomes and came across this Striated - Morph List - World of Ball Pythons

I am so confused... how is it possible for a snake to contain 3 fire genes!?

Is there any genious' who can put this into simple terms please 

Regards 
Andy


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Mmmmm interesting hopefully someone can shine a light on this


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

tell me about it, As far as im aware (and im not expert on how genetics work) a Super Fire x Fire would make 50% fire and 50% super fires

damn is this rattling my brain :bash::bash:

Someone is gonna tell me its a mistake and another gene is present or it was a complete freak accident and will never happen again :lol2:


----------



## Lil_nightmare (Feb 26, 2011)

I found this on another forum from 2011:



> So i emailed Mike Wilbanks with this email:
> I wanted to know about a project you were doing back in 2008. It's the female Striated morph that came from you breeding a BlkEL back to a Fire. I wanted to know what projects ever came of it and what were the genetics exactly, that you can come up with, that was able to produce her. I got a male Fire morph from you guys that was born in 2010 (who I adore by the way and thank you very much) that is ready to breed. I would like to know if you have any idea if he would carry this gene. I know that's almost impossible to say unless all your fires come from the same parents, which is unlikely. I'm just in love with that Striated morph and would love any information regarding that project.
> 
> I got a reply shortly after with this response:
> ...


I think it must be a fluke or a recessive but would have thought by now the animal in question would have been bred or would be due to this year. If it is recessive it would take a while to prove out.

Maybe try asking on his FB page or dropping him an email for an update?


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah I was thinking that Yellowbelly had to be involved but it states in the description on WOB that it was impossible for yellowbelly to be present but from the response it appears he is contradicting himself.

I have now messaged his FB page so will update you if i get a response

Thanks you the info nightmare


----------



## gary.viall (Jun 25, 2010)

I came across it a while ago, and tried talking to Mike about it, but there was no reply!

Im assumming since 2008 hes had quite a few emails about her, so ignored mine.

I assume there was something else going on, probably proved it out as another gene thats already about and moved on!

also how easy is it to have a BKEL with another gene in it and not know! As they wont normally show up!


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

The parents were fire x black-eyed leucistic. IMO, the BkEL parent had some other dominant or codominant mutant gene in the genetic mix. The BkEL appearance prevented the other mutant's effect from being observed. Or both parents were carrying the same recessive mutant gene. Can't tell which without further breeding.


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

possible that there was a het for this gene in the mix and it just so happened that both parents were het for it, not impossible especially if they were related (not that long a shot given that it was a fire to a super fire back in 2008)


----------

